# Yamaha reciever issue



## BattleCruiser (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello, I have a Yamaha stereo receiver RX-300u that likes to periodically loose sound or crackle on 1 side(usually left, sometimes right). Sometimes playing with the balance will fix it, usually smacking the receiver will fix it. It doesn't make a difference to either A or B channel, the source, or different speakers. Does anyone know if there is something internal that needs to be cleaned or soldered?


----------

